# UK Kent/London/Essex/Surrey/Sussex meet up group



## Kasha (Jun 28, 2012)

We have group on facebook called Kent anxiety self help alliance, the purpose of this group is to arrange meets in areas of Kent and a place where members with various anxiety related problems can talk privately and openly to give and gain support from each other.









Anyone from any area is welcome to join the group and do not have to attend the meets.








CHANGE TO GROUP...WE ARE NOW JUST A KENT MEET UP GROUP
The group is a closed group so only members can read anything written on the group and as the group name is shortened to just the first initials of kent anxiety self help alliance no one but other members know what it stands for.









We have meets once a month in various areas of Kent, members are also welcome to arrange their own meets in Kent.

Every member is a fellow suffer so if you would like to attend a meet, set up your own or just join and be able to talk to others who understand how you feel please click the link and ask to join.








https://www.facebook.com/groups/ASHA.GROUP/


----------



## Kasha (Jun 28, 2012)

Group https://www.facebook.com/groups/kentnmpfriends/


----------



## Kasha (Jun 28, 2012)

Bexley meet was really good  

NEXT MEET IS IN DARTFORD 28TH JULY


----------



## Kasha (Jun 28, 2012)

DARTFORD MEET IS THIS SATURDAY, if you would like to come along please ask to join the group by clicking the link


----------



## Kasha (Jun 28, 2012)

DARTFORD MEET TOMORROW IS STILL GOING AHEAD









Next months meet is in East farleigh/maidstone on the 18th of August.


----------



## Kasha (Jun 28, 2012)

Just to add the facebook group is now called asha not knmpf 
http://www.facebook.com/groups/ASHA.GROUP/


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

Has anything been organised for the surrey area?


----------



## Kasha (Jun 28, 2012)

ak3891 said:


> Has anything been organised for the surrey area?


No sorry not yet.


----------



## Kasha (Jun 28, 2012)

Dartford meet was really good









NEXT MEET 18TH AUGUST IN EAST FARLEIGH / MAIDSTONE








Anyone on here fancy coming along?


----------



## Kasha (Jun 28, 2012)

We have 8 people going and 5 maybes to our East farleigh meet  if you would like to come please click the link and ask to join http://www.facebook.com/groups/ASHA.GROUP/


----------



## Kasha (Jun 28, 2012)

This years kent meets
august 18th
east farleigh

september 29th
otford

october 27th
bromley

november 17th
cuxton

december 8th
meopham


----------



## Kasha (Jun 28, 2012)

East farleigh meet was really nice and was lovely to meet Geoff and Colin









NEXT MEET SEPTEMBER 29TH IN OTFORD SEVENOAKS







If you would like to come along please click the link and ask to join the group


----------



## Kasha (Jun 28, 2012)

If you are in the UK and would like to come to a meet in Kent, London, Essex, Sussex, or Surrey then please click the link and ask to join the group. https://www.facebook.com/groups/ASHA.GROUP/ 
At the moment we only have meets in Kent but if we get enough members from other areas then meets will be set up in those areas too.


----------



## Kasha (Jun 28, 2012)

If you are in the UK and would like to come to a meet in Kent, London, Essex, Sussex, or Surrey then please click the link and ask to join the group. https://www.facebook.com/groups/ASHA.GROUP/ 
At the moment we only have meets in Kent but if we get enough members from other areas then meets will be set up in those areas too.

Next meet is in Bromley.


----------



## Kasha (Jun 28, 2012)

We now have 67 members

December meet is in Meopham on the 8th and Jan meet is in Maidstone on the 19th after those meets all meets will again be on the last Saturday of the month.

As we do not have anyone organizing the meets ALL people wishing to come to a meet must be a member on our facebook group so that they can see who else is going to a meet so they can recognize each other, so that everyone going to a meet can communicate with each other, so you can be invited to the meets and be informed if a meet is canceled or changed.

The facebook group is a closed group which means no one but members can see or read anything that is written on the group, no one but members can see or read about the meets... the only thing non members can see is who is a member on the group and the name of the group which is just ASHA.

If you do not have a facebook account they are very easy to set up all you need is a email address, you can also set a facebook account up in a fake name if you prefer.
You will need to make sure that your profile photo on facebook is a photo of you so that ASHA members can see what you look like so they can recognize you at a meet however if you do not feel comfortable with having a photo of you on your profile we have a private ASHA members album on the group so you can post a photo of yourself on that so only members of ASHA can see it.

If you would like to join ASHA and come to one of our meets then please click the link which will take you to our group, then click join and we will add you to the group and send you an invite to the next meet. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/ASHA.GROUP/


----------



## Kasha (Jun 28, 2012)

It seems we may now have enough members in or around the Canterbury/Ashford area of Kent so we are planning on setting up a meet in that area, if anyone would like to come along then please click the link and ask to join the group. https://www.facebook.com/groups/ASHA.GROUP/


----------



## Kasha (Jun 28, 2012)

Kent anxiety self help alliance K.A.S.H.A are a group of people that suffer from anxiety and related conditions who meet up once a month in areas around Kent.
We are part of a group on facebook called Anxiety self help alliance ( we only use the initials as the group name )
How the group and meets work, you will be sent a meet event invite on facebook once a month by KASHA ( no one but you can see the invite) the invite will tell you where and when a KASHA meet is, you then either click going/not going / maybe.

The group is used by KASHA to send the meet event invites privately so no one but you can see it, the group is also a closed group so that anything written on it is private and only members of the group can see it.. ( non members can only see the name of the group and who is a member )

The group is not owned or run by anyone, every member is equal and is able to set up their own meets using the privacy of the group.

The group not only has members that live in Kent but we also have members who live in London, Essex, Surrey, and Sussex who may also send you a meet event invite.

As every member of the group is a fellow sufferer the group does not have any organizers who are responsible for the members or meets, members of the group talk between themselves on the group and pick a location then someone volunteers to fill in the meet event form and sends it to all members, its then up to those invited to keep others informed if they are going to a meet or not.

At the moment the group has a volunteer to fill in and send meet event invites to KASHA meets which are in Maidstone, Gravesend, Tonbridge, Otford, Rochester, Dartford, East farleigh, Eynsford, Cuxton, Bexley, Meopham and Bromley...
It also has a volunteer to fill in and send meet event invites to London meets......
A volunteer to fill in and send meet invites to meets in dover/folkstone/new romney....
And a volunteer to fill in and send meet invites to meets in Ashford.
As of yet the group does not have a volunteer to set up and send meet event invites to meets in other parts of Kent or in Essex, Surrey, and Sussex but we hope soon we will have so meets can be set up in those areas.

In just 2 years the group has grown from just 7 members to now 78 members, at most we have had 9 members at a KASHA meet and on average we have 7 members at most KASHA meets....The first London meet is just being arranged and the first meet in New romney.

If you would like to come along to a meet or if you would like to volunteer to fill in a meet event form in other parts of Kent, or in Essex, Sussex or Surrey then please click the link and ask to join the group.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/ASHA.GROUP/


----------



## Kasha (Jun 28, 2012)

We have a group on facebook were we set up MONTHLY meets in various areas, we are purely a self help group so do not have therapists attending the meets, everyone at a meet is a fellow sufferer.
We post all meet details on our closed/private facebook group only members of the facebook group can read anything written on it so your friends/family will not be able to see any comments on our facebook group.

Everyone wishing to come to a meet must be a member of the facebook group as everyone going must be able to communicate with each other on the closed group, everyone going must also either have a photo of themselves as a profile photo or post a photo of themselves on to our private members only album so others going can recognize each other at the meet.

Everyone who has been along to a meet have said they have found it very helpful and the people very supportive and welcoming.

The aim of the meets is to bring people together who are sufferers of various conditions so that we can talk openly and freely without feeling judged,so we can gain and give support to each other and make friends with people who truly understand how we feel....We hope to meet some of you soon.
IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO JOIN PLEASE CLICK THIS LINK https://www.facebook.com/groups/ASHA.GROUP/


----------



## Kasha (Jun 28, 2012)

CHANGE TO GROUP...WE ARE NOW JUST A KENT MEET UP GROUP...

We have group on facebook called Kent anxiety self help alliance, the purpose of this group is to arrange meets in areas of Kent and a place where members with various anxiety related problems can talk privately and openly to give and gain support from each other.









Anyone from any area is welcome to join the group and do not have to attend the meets.










The group is a closed group so only members can read anything written on the group and as the group name is shortened to just the first initials of kent anxiety self help alliance no one but other members know what it stands for.









We have meets once a month in various areas of Kent, members are also welcome to arrange their own meets in Kent.

Every member is a fellow suffer so if you would like to attend a meet, set up your own or just join and be able to talk to others who understand how you feel please click the link and ask to join.








https://www.facebook.com/groups/ASHA.GROUP/


----------

